# Mountainbiken in Island



## Bernd (2. Oktober 2001)

Island mit dem Mountainbike ist nicht gleich Schinderei und schlechtes Wetter. Wir haben Island mit dem Mountainbike unternommen und waren schlicht begeistert von dieser genialen Insel. Meinen Bericht findet ihr hier:
http://www.bikespots.de/touren/europa/island/index.htm
Schreibt mir doch was ihr für Erfahrungen von der Insel gemacht habt!


----------



## Tom:-) (22. Oktober 2001)

schau mal hier rein

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4555&highlight=island

greets 
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

